# Trade Nash



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

No I am not suggesting trading Steve Nash, infact I am here to speak out against all these co called rumors that Nash is on the block to Toronto, New Jersey, and many other places.

First and foremost, why trade Nash? He is not the reason we aren't NBA champions right now, he had another great season, he is one of the locker room leaders on this team, he is most definetly the court leader, he is great friends with Dirk and I believe he is partly responsible for Dirks progress.

Earlier in the season a reporter(or it may have been the BBB.net Q&A) asked Mark Cuban is he would go after Kidd this off season his reply was why would I when I have Steve Nash. I firmly back him in this. Steve Nash is everything you could want in a player, he is exciting to watch, he's a great passer, he can score, he's a leader, and he's marketable, now I know Kidd is the best point guard in the game today, but in my opinion Nash is 2nd some disagree and throw names like Marbury and Payton, and others into the mix, and I'll admit it's not as cut and dry as saying Kidd is the best, but Nash is definetly highly capable of running the Mav's offence.

And now the trade to the raptors where we would get the 4th pick and Davis, again I ask why? There is a decent chance we will get Karl Malone this off-season for our MLE yes it is far from a certainty but there is a decent chance. There is also a decent chance we could get Alonzo Mourning for our Vet Minimum, so why are we trading away our starting point guard for Antonio Davis? I realize that Toronto would love to have Nash back in Canada, but I'm sorry, Canada had their shot at Nash twice, the grizzlies were offered Nash for Antonio Daniels when they drafted him they said no, they were again offered Nash and a future first rounder for Steve Francis when he refused to play there and they said no, me being from Vancouver was pissed off both times. If Steve Nash would have played in Vancouver the team would never have left...but that's another story.

All I am saying is that is Dallas trades Nash, I'll go with my boy, because Dallas would have no justification in trading him.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> All I am saying is that is Dallas trades Nash, I'll go with my boy, because Dallas would have no justification in trading him.


Its not like they are trading Nash for a 3rd round draft pick.
Its Jason Kidd, the best PG in the game. Thats enough justification.

But I doubt they do it, unless they can package a deal to land A. Williams or something else they need. Which is highly unlikely.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I actually agree about keeping Nash. I believe Nash is the all around better player. ( I hear the boos now). But I think the very important thing that Kidd would bring to Dallas is a true leader. Im sorry but Dirk is not a leader and even though hes trying Nash isnt one either. Thats what you need in crunch time is someone to truely beleive in. But I still say keep Nash. We can beat leadership into Dirk.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

the difference between nash and kidd is that nash can take over a game without having to SCORE. he's a top notch defender too. The mavs are focussing more and more on defense. that's why drafting josh howard makes sense. Nash isn't durable and they have to watch his mins too much and make sure they have a RELIABLE BACKUP (eisley, hardaway, nve) at all times in case he gets hurt. With kidd that's not a major issue. If we can get kidd here then that'd really get this team where they wanna be and that's in the finals


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Why mess with success? The mavs were so close to winning the western conference, with their star, Dirk, injured. It doesn't get much better than that. What exactly can Kidd do to this team? I am one of those ppl who believe Kidd is the best PG in the league right now, but Nash is right up there with him. If you talk about pure skills, Kidd is definitely the better player, but that doesn't make him the better fit. Nash is the heart of this team. Trade hm and you break the triangle, and ruin the team chemistry. Nash is WAY too valuable to be traded, even if it's for Kidd. He's not gonna go anywhere. He's untouchable.

What's Kidd ever done in the western conference anyway?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> the difference between nash and kidd is that nash can take over a game without having to SCORE. he's a top notch defender too.


Don't you mean KIDD can take over a game without having to Score?

I've never really seen Nash take over a game like Kidd. When J takes over a game he's getting steals and rebounds and starting the fast break before the other team realizes he has the ball.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> Don't you mean KIDD can take over a game without having to Score?
> 
> I've never really seen Nash take over a game like Kidd. When J takes over a game he's getting steals and rebounds and starting the fast break before the other team realizes he has the ball.


guess u never watch mavs game, watch nash drop 14 in the last 3 minutes of the 4th quarter, watch him lite up Kidd... Well than again he was the most unerrated player in the league voted by the GM... So no one notices!


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

I highly doubt the Kidd rumour. I think Kidd is using Dallas as a bargaining tool with NJ and/or SA more than anything.

Nash isn't going anywhere and he shouldn't. He is the heart and soul of the Mavs.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>numb555</b>!
> 
> 
> guess u never watch mavs game, watch nash drop 14 in the last 3 minutes of the 4th quarter, watch him lite up Kidd... Well than again he was the most unerrated player in the league voted by the GM... So no one notices!


Scroll up to see where I said, "WITHOUT SCORING."
Thanks.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> the difference between nash and kidd is that nash can take over a game without having to SCORE. he's a top notch defender too. The mavs are focussing more and more on defense. that's why drafting josh howard makes sense. Nash isn't durable and they have to watch his mins too much and make sure they have a RELIABLE BACKUP (eisley, hardaway, nve) at all times in case he gets hurt. With kidd that's not a major issue. If we can get kidd here then that'd really get this team where they wanna be and that's in the finals


ummmmm sound like an intellect who isnt really "INTELLEGIANT", actually kidd is better at take over a game without having to SCORE !!!!!! he did all that through playoffs for 2 consecutive years already, he excel better on fast break, is a much creative consistent passer, plus j kidd is a better defender than nash too, just wait and see !!!!! if kidd indeed going to the mavs the kidd is going to make finley and nowitzki look more like a super star than they already are, kidd fits perfectly with mav's up tempo style, because its strikingly similar to the nets' offensive set, he can make both finley and nowitzki's life a lot more easier, just trail him for fast break dunk, how difficult can that be ??


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> ummmmm sound like an intellect who isnt really "INTELLEGIANT", actually kidd is better at take over a game without having to SCORE !!!!!! he did all that through playoffs for 2 consecutive years already, he excel better on fast break, is a much creative consistent passer, plus j kidd is a better defender than nash too, just wait and see !!!!! if kidd indeed going to the mavs the kidd is going to make finley and nowitzki look more like a super star than they already are, kidd fits perfectly with mav's up tempo style, because its strikingly similar to the nets' offensive set, he can make both finley and nowitzki's life a lot more easier, just trail him for fast break dunk, how difficult can that be ??


Wrong on multiple counts...Nash is the better passer, quicker gaurd and a hell of a better shooter. Plus the Mavs are jump shooters Kidd would be throwing the oop to thin air.

Kidd brings a level of confidence and leadership that the Mavs were lacking until NVE stepped up. Thats the ONLY advantage Kidd has over Nash. Watch a game or two sometime before you spout off what you read in other post. Nash Got 60-22 in the West. Kidd got 49 in the Least.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I really can't see Nash going anywhere and I don't see Jason coming back to Dallas either.

Cuban and Nellie know that they need DEFENSE, team defense - which is what they'll address this month - hopefully.


----------



## Canadian Maverick (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I really can't see Nash going anywhere and I don't see Jason coming back to Dallas either.
> 
> Cuban and Nellie know that they need DEFENSE, team defense - which is what they'll address this month - hopefully.


The Rifleman is on target imo. Why work ourselves into a sweat over a position that is not a weakness? Obviously as a Canadian I could go on and on about why I love Nash's game (his mental toughness and court smarts are equal to Kidd imo) but all of this thread is distracting from what we ought to be talking about: Interior defence and rebounding. We need a big guy who can play inside on both ends. 

I've never liked Malone- he whines like crazy even while getting extreme favoritism from the refs but he fills a need for us much more than Kidd. Even better would be to trade for or sign a legit center who can intimidate in the lane and rebound on both ends. Who cares where Kidd goes!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

It would be nice to steal Kidd and/or O'Neal but its probably not happening. IMO Cuban knows what he's doing, he's not filthy rich for nothing. By trying to talk to the biggest free agents on the market keeps the Mavs in the headlines. Even if its a long shot for us to land them its a great way to play the media by Cuban.


----------

